# Mehrere Panels am DP verbindungsprobleme



## wincc (9 Mai 2011)

Hallo

habe bei einer Anlage eine 317 2DP im Einsatz bei der am 1,5 Mbit Profibus mehrere Panels hängen. 

2x MP377 und 2x TP277B Color

habe nun das Problem das mal 1 mal mehrere Panels keine Verbindung zur SPS haben...

In CPU scho ausprobiert : die Kommunication für OP auf 4-10 Panels gestellt 

funzt nicht

Net pro eingestellt das alle Panels am bus hängen / genauso panels vom bus gelöscht 

funzt nicht 


in den Panels :  Einziger Master am Bus ( aus / Ein )

funzt nicht

Verbindung Knoten und Zugriffpunkt eingestellt / gelöscht 

funzt nicht



???????????????

was kann ich noch probieren ?


mfg


----------



## netmaster (9 Mai 2011)

Abschlusswiederstände?
Schirm richtig aufgelegt?
EMV Probleme?

Ich denke nicht das es hier an der Software liegt.


----------



## winnman (9 Mai 2011)

ev auch keine saubere Lienienstruktur sondern vielleicht zu lange "Stiche" oder mehr als 2 Enden Terminiert.

MPI ist eigentlich sehr robust (zb: hab gerade für Schulungszwecke 3 S7 CPU´s miteinander verbunden, 1 TP177B (die sind in "sauberem Stich") jetzt kommen aber noch 4 MPI Kabel dazu, die zu diversen PC-Adaptern und CP´s in den PG´s gehen.

zwar nur mit 185 kBits.

Hab auch schon MPI über 15m YLSCY Steuerkabel gemeinsam mit Stromversorgung zu einem bewegbaren TP gebracht (wird ca. 4 mal im Jahr vom Bedienstandort zum Verteiler auf einer Empore gewechselt) das mit 1,5 Mbit, auch kein Problem.


----------



## Paule (9 Mai 2011)

wincc schrieb:


> habe bei einer Anlage eine 317 2DP im Einsatz bei der am 1,5 Mbit Profibus mehrere Panels hängen.
> 2x MP377 und 2x TP277B Color
> habe nun das Problem das mal 1 mal mehrere Panels keine Verbindung zur SPS haben...


Da hat aber schon jedes Panel seinen eigenen Bereichszeiger, oder?
(Koordinierung)


----------



## netmaster (9 Mai 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Hab auch schon MPI über 15m YLSCY Steuerkabel gemeinsam mit Stromversorgung zu einem bewegbaren TP gebracht (wird ca. 4 mal im Jahr vom Bedienstandort zum Verteiler auf einer Empore gewechselt) das mit 1,5 Mbit, auch kein Problem.


 

Kann man MPI auf 1,5Mbit umstellen?


----------



## Woldo (9 Mai 2011)

netmaster schrieb:


> Kann man MPI auf 1,5Mbit umstellen?


Nein, MPI läuft nur mir 187,5 oder 19,2 kBit


----------



## winnman (9 Mai 2011)

Sorry 
TE hat von Profibus mit 1,5MBit gesprochen, im Eifer des 
Gefechtes: DP! Grundlagen sollten aber trotzdem stimmen!


----------



## wincc (9 Mai 2011)

also 

die Anlage hat noch nen Repeater insgesamt ca 50 Busteilnehmern (ET200 , Antriebe usw) 

und ich hab schon Anlagen gehabt mit mehr Teilnehmern und mehr Panels 

die weit weniger "gut" geschirmt waren als diese (Bedienpult 35mm² geerdet).

Damals hatte dieses Problem mit den Panels schonmal nur ich weis nicht mehr

genau was da damals war......... 

Glaub damals musste ich nur die OP-Verbindungen in der CPU hochsetzen 

auf die Anzahl der Panels bzw höher und dann im WinCCflex bei  Verbindung 

"einziger master am bus" anklicken und die Anzahl der Master auf die Anzahl 

Panels stellen bzw höher dann gings..

Im Net Pro waren die Panels nie verbunden sondern die haben im WinCC 

eine Freie Busadresse bekommen und gut wars. 

genauso wurden irgendwelche pointer oder sonstiges nie geändert. 

Teilweise wurden die Wincc Projekte nur kopiert und auf 3-5 gleichen 

Panels nur mit unterschiedlichen busadressen betrieben 



aber was dieses mal ist keine ahung 

der wurm drin


----------



## Paule (10 Mai 2011)

Hast du meinen Post nicht gelesen oder einfach nur ignoriert? 
Da ich solche Konstellationen schon am laufen habe kann ich mit jeder Antwort gut schlafen.


----------



## wincc (10 Mai 2011)

Sorry sitz hier wohl schon zulange


Da hat aber schon jedes Panel seinen eigenen Bereichszeiger, oder?
 (Koordinierung)


????? 


was meinst du damit ?



Bereichszeiger ist projektiert für die Uhrzeitsyncronisation 

aber mehr nicht


----------



## wincc (10 Mai 2011)

Der Bereichszeiger "Koordinierung" dient zur Realisierung der folgenden  Funktionen:


 Anlauf des Bediengeräts im Steuerungsprogramm erkennen
 Aktuelle Betriebsart des Bediengeräts im Steuerungsprogramm erkennen
Kommunikationsbereitschaft des Bediengeräts im Steuerungsprogramm  erkennen

Soweit ich das hier erkenne ist der Bereichszeiger nur zum übertragen vom Panelstatus in das Steuerungsprogramm nötig und nicht für den Komunikationsaufbau zur CPU...............

oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## PN/DP (10 Mai 2011)

netmaster schrieb:


> Kann man MPI auf 1,5Mbit umstellen?


Ja, MPI kann man genau so schnell fahren wie Profibus (bis 12Mbit/s), wenn alle MPI-Teilnehmer das unterstützen, z.B. S7-400-CPU.

Harald


----------



## wincc (10 Mai 2011)

warum wird hier grundsätzlich vom thema abgeschwiffen?


soll ich jetzt alles auf MPI umstellen oder hat vll einer ne ahnung vom Profibus 


............................. 

helft mir bitte !!!


sehr dringend


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Mai 2011)

@WinCC:
Hast du ggf. von deinem PB das Ende an einem der Panels ? Soweit mir bekannt speisen die Panels nicht die Abschlußwiderstände ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## wincc (10 Mai 2011)

wie das speisen funktioniert weis ich nicht

die panels geben auf jedenfall 24V für meinen USB Adapter aus .... ist ja nicht 

die erste Anlage bei denen mal 1 oder mehrere Panels am schluß des Buses

hängen


----------



## bimbo (10 Mai 2011)

wincc schrieb:


> oder mehrere Panels am schluß des Buses
> 
> hängen


 

Hat Dein Bus mehr als zwei Enden?

Unsere USB-Adapter bekommen am Siemens-Panel *keine Versorgung.*

Die Versorgung für den Adapter ist ügrigens 24V für den Abschluss braucht man 5V.

Böse wird der Pb auch, wenn man am einen Ende keine 5V hat (da läuft der Karren evtl. weiter) und am andere Ende das speisende Gerät ausfällt.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @WinCC:
> Hast du ggf. von deinem PB das Ende an einem der Panels ? Soweit mir bekannt speisen die Panels nicht die Abschlußwiderstände ...


Doch.
5V gibts, 24V gibts nicht.

Aber, 50 DP slaves, darunter Antriebe, und dazu 4 Panele reingemischt.
Das gefällt mir gar nicht.
Der 317-2DP und die Panele unterstützen alle MPI @ 1.5M. Aber ich glaube nicht das MPI anstatt DP ein Unterschied macht.
Aber das du es überlegst, erzählt uns das eine der Ports auf der 317-2DP frei ist. Also, "HMI-Bus" (Standard Bus-Profil) und "IO Bus" (DP Bus-Profil) in zwei DP Netze trennen.

Ich glaube nicht das das Problem liegt bei anzahl Verbindungen. Aber Kontrolle ist besser als Glauben.
Online checken wie viele Verbindungen in Verwendung bzw. frei sind.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Mai 2011)

... wie auch immer ...
Das was Jesper schreibt ist auf jeden Fall korrekt. Viele Bediengeräte an einen ohnehin schon gut-bestückten PB zu hängen bewirkt auf jeden Fall "lahmarschige" Bedienung auf den Panels. Also wenn du da auf MPI kannst würde es deiner Bedienung zuträglich werden - das hat aber mit der Funktion erstmal nichts zu tun.

Werden dir denn alle Teilnehmer am PB, die du hast, am PG als "erreichbare Teilnehmer" angezeigt ? (Bitte um Verzeihung falls das schon gefragt wurde).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## wincc (10 Mai 2011)

Habe mehrere Ende aus dem Grund das ca in der Mitte ein Repeater sitzt

dh die Antriebe hänge auf dem "Schrankstrang" und die Panels auf dem "Maschinenstrang" 

Maschinenstrang = Bedienpulte (ET200M) + Panels + 4 Drehwinkelgeber + 4x sonstiges

wenn ich meinen Siemens programmieradapter aufs Panel stecke funzt er 

dh er wird versorgt.. 

MPI kann ich leider nicht machen da die Verdrahtung scho vorgegeben ist

was mich noch wundert ist das es bereits an anderen Anlagen funktioniert hat

OP-Verbindungen  stehen in der CPU auf 5 

Angeschlossene Panels sind 4

und Erkannt werden in der CPU 3

wobei nur 2 bedienbar sind das 3te zeit nur was an wenn es gestartetet wird und friert dann ein 

das 4te panel zeigt nur ############


wenn ich aber 1 panel abstecke funzt das 4te panel


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2011)

Überleg doch die 2 Ports auf den 317-2DP auszunutzen.
Es ist nicht 100% wichtig ob DP oder MPI. Aber es ist wichtig das die Panele sind nicht in denselbe Netz wie E/A und Antriebe.
Und Bus-Profil einstellen: HMI-Bus = "Standard". Antribe und E/A Bus = "DP".


----------



## wincc (10 Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt die verdrahtung ist vorgegeben 

ich kann hier alleine leider keine 60m busleitung neu ziehen um die panels neu zu verbinden

Habe jetzt mal den bereichszeiger für "koordination" aktiviert

und alle Panels zeigen jetzt verbunden an im Steuerungsprogramm

genauso kommt das lebensbit brav an 

nach nochmaligem aufspielen des 4ten panels hat das auch kurz verbindung und friert dann ein wie das 3te panel


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Mai 2011)

wincc schrieb:


> Angeschlossene Panels sind 4
> 
> wobei nur 2 bedienbar sind das 3te zeit nur was an wenn es gestartetet wird und friert dann ein
> 
> ...


 
Das sieht für mich nach Problemen auf der Zeitscheibe aus.
Für die Kommunikation mit den vielen Panles und den DP-Kram steht nicht genügend Performance bereit.

Check bitte mal in der HW-Konfig-CPU-Kommunikation die Resourcen-Verteilung.

Außerdem : wie sind in der Visu (vermutlich doch Flex oder so) die Aktualisierungs-Intervalle für die Variablen eingestellt. Alles kleiner 1 Sek. kannst m.E. schon mal grundsätzlich vergessen - Zum Testen würde ich hier dann erstmal alles über 2 Sek. bringen und dann noch mal sehen.

Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz:
Dein letzter Beitrag bestätigt (nicht nur) meinen Verdacht.
Vielleicht solltest du doch ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, einen HMI-Strang zu erzeugen. Du wirst mit dem Ding sonst sehr wahrscheinlich NIE wirklich glücklich werden ... Sorry


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2011)

wincc schrieb:


> ich kann hier alleine leider keine 60m busleitung neu ziehen um die panels neu zu verbinden


Wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg.



wincc schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal den bereichszeiger für "koordination" aktiviert
> und alle Panels zeigen jetzt verbunden an im Steuerungsprogramm
> genauso kommt das lebensbit brav an
> nach nochmaligem aufspielen des 4ten panels hat das auch kurz verbindung und friert dann ein wie das 3te panel


Ich glaube nicht das Bereichszeiger oder nicht ein Einfluss auf die Verbindung macht.

Welchen Busprofil hast du eingestellt ?
edit: Und, welchen TTR wird dann berechnet ?

edit: Nach jeden Änderung in Profibus Konfiguration, müssen alle Master (auch Panele) neu geladen werden. Hast du das gemacht ?


----------



## wincc (10 Mai 2011)

das der bereichszeiger keinen einfluss hat denk ich auch 

er zeigt mir aber das die kommunikation zu den panels stimmt

nur warum 2 einfrieren kann ich mir nicht erklären 

die ######## sind jetzt auf jedenfall schonmal weg


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2011)

wincc schrieb:


> nur warum 2 einfrieren kann ich mir nicht erklären


Larry ist auf den richtigen Spur. Die Panele haben einfach nicht genügend Zeit um die Tags mit der CPU auszutauschen innerhalb von den zugegebene Zeit.

Welchen Busprofil ?
Welchen TTR ?
Wieviele Tags ?
Aktualisierungszeit für die Tags ?

Ich wette das die richtige Abhilfe, ist Panele von die DP slaves zu trennen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich wette das die richtige Abhilfe, ist Panele von die DP slaves zu trennen.


*ACK*  hast du im Grunde ja auch gleich gesagt ...


----------



## wincc (10 Mai 2011)

Busprofil ist DP 


also es sind nur die beiden TP177B Powertags: 42 ca 1s die einfrieren  

die beiden MP377 Powertags 450 ca 1s  gehn ohne Probleme

aber warum geht dann die selbe anlage mit 6 Panels ???????


----------



## JesperMP (10 Mai 2011)

Mit 4 Panele geht es nicht mit DP Bus-Profil.
Standard Bus-Profil wäre besser, aber dann wird die TTR vielleicht zu gross für die DP slaves. Welche TTR hast du jetzt ? (für dritten mal gefragt).

Warum es funzt auf ein anderen Anlage, ist schwierig zu sagen wenn man keine Informatione über diese Anlage hat.


----------



## wincc (10 Mai 2011)

OK lassen wir das 

trotzdem danke


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Mai 2011)

@WinCC:
Mir ist schon klar, dass dir unsere Antworten nicht gefallen - aber es ist wie es ist. Vielleicht hattet ihr das bei der anderen Anlage auch schon unterschwellig. Vielleicht waren da ein paar DP-Clients weniger drin ... etc.
Vielleicht gab es da aber auch schon 2 Bus-Segmente.

Probierst du den Vorschlag aus ?
Du kannst ja in der Visu mal mit dem Aktualisierungstakt anfangen - sinifikant erhöhen. Dann sieht du es ja ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## wincc (12 Mai 2011)

Hab die Sache ausprobiert und die ganzen Antriebe und ET200 

auf einen seperaten DP gelegt die Panels und ein paar periepheriegeräte auf den anderen DP

.................  uns siehe da............




Selbes problem wie vorher


... 


nach zahlreichem fluchen der letzte ausweg

alles löschen

neu erstellen

mmc raus und löschen

alles wieder aufspielen 

und siehe da  es funzt mit 1 bus ............. 

irgendwo war wohl doch ein kleiner fehler .... egal welcher ... es geht


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Mai 2011)

Schön wenn es nun funktioniert.
Befriedigen tut mich die Antwort allerdings nicht - ich komme mit dem "es geht nicht und ich weiß nicht warum" und dem "es geht auf einmal wieder - einfach so" nicht so gut zurecht ... das impleziert immer so ein bißchen das ungelöste ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------

